# عيد الغطاس و سر القلقاس...!!



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

*عيد الغطاس و سر القلقاس...!! *​


*"القمص مرقس عزيز*
*"*​ 



*




*​ 

*في عيد الغطاس*
*تمتلئ البيوت "بالقلقاس" وليس عبثاً*
*نأكل هذا الطعام بالذات في عيدالغطاس، فهناك*
*أطعمة كثيرة أشهي منه، لكننا في الحقيقة*​ 

*نأكل*
*القلقاس لأنه يقربنا من معمودية المسيح،*
*ففي القلقاس مادة سامة ومضرة للحنجرة، وهي*
*المادة الهلامية، إلا أنهذه المادة السامة*
*إذا اختلطت بالماء تحولت إلي مادة نافعة،*
*مغذية، ونحن من خلال الماء نتطهر من سموم*
*الخطية كما يتطهر "القلقاس" من مادته*
*السامة بواسطةالماء!.*​ 


*- والقلقاس يدفن في الأرض ثم يصعد ليصير طعاماً،*
*والمعمودية هي دفن أو! موت وقيامة مع المسيح،*
*ولهذا يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "مدفونين*
*معه في المعمودية التي فهيا أقمتم أيضاً*
*معه" (كو 2: 12) (رو 6: 4).*​ 

*- والقلقاس لا يؤكل إلا بعد خلع القشرة الخارجية،*
*فبدون تعريته يصير عديم الفائدة، فلابد أولاً*
*من خلع القشرةالصلدة قبل أكله، ونحن في المعمودية*
*نخلع ثياب الخطية لكي نلبس بالمعمودية الثياب*
*الجديدة الفاخرة، ثياب الطهارة والنقاوة،*
*لنصير أبناء الله. *​ 


*عيد الغطاس و سر القلقاس...!!* ​ 






يد الغطاس (منهج الكلية الاكليريكية اللاهوت الطقسى) ​


*هو عيد ( الأبيفانيا ) وهو عيد الغطاس المجيد ، هى معمودية بالتغطيس
"وللوقت وهو صاعد من الماء" ولذلك نسمى المعمودية الغطاس وأى معمودية ليست
بالتغطيس هى معمودية باطلة أو شكلية أو بلا قيمة. *
*معمودية السيد المسيح لم تكن لولادته من الماء والروح لأنه الإبن الوحيد
للآب بالطبيعة، فلم يكن نزوله فى المعمودية لكى يولد من الماء والروح لكنه
كان نازلاً من أجل المسحة لذلك سُمى بالمسيح ، يسوع اسم الولادة والمسيح
هذا اسم المسحة فى المعمودية، ولكنها تأسيس لمعموديتنا نحن المؤمنين به،
ففيما نال هو المسحة بالمعمودية أعطانا من خلالها الولادة من الماء والروح.
لذلك يوحنا المعمدان قال للناس " وسطكم قائم التى لستم تعرفونه ، هوذا
حمل الله الذى يحمل خطية العالم كله " ( يو 1 : 26 ) *
*وقال " إنى قد رأيت الروح نازلاً مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه وأنا
لم أكن أعرفه لكن الذى أرسلنى لأعمد قال لى الذى ترى الروح نازلاً
ومستقراً عليه فهذا هو الذى يعمد بالروح القدس وأنا رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن
الله " ( يو 1 : 33 **–** 34 )*
*وهنا ربط بين معمودية السيد المسيح وحلول الروح القدس عليه وأنه يعمد
بالروح القدس. معنى هذا أن الروح القدس حل على السيد المسيح كبداية للعهد
الجديد لكى يحل على المؤمنين عبر الولادة من الماء والروح ومن خلال سر
الميرون سر المسحة المقدسة. *
*لماذا أعترض يوحنا المعمدان على معمودية السيد المسيح بينما هو آتى لذلك
؟ *
*وقال له بالحرف الواحد " أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك وأنت تأتى إلى " ( مت 3
: 14 ، 15 ) هنا الموقف ليس رفض من يوحنا أن يؤدى رسالته فى عماد السيد
المسيح وإنما شهادة من يوحنا أن الرب يسوع ( الإبن الكلمة المتجسد ) بلا
خطية ولم يعتمد لأجل نفسه بل لأجل البشرية وهذا ما أوضحه بقوله " هذا هو حمل
الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم " لذلك كان رد السيد المسيح " إسمح الآن لأنه
هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر " ( مت 3 : 15 ) " فسمح له " لذلك نحتفل
بهذا العيد كتمجيد للرب الذى تنازل وأتى ليخلصنا وأعلن عن نفسه فى هذا العيد
من خلال شهادة يوحنا المعمدان. *
*الكنيسة فى قوانينها ( الأمر الرسولى ) وأمر الرسل بهذا الإحتفال فليكن
عندكم عيد الظهور الإلهى جليلاً لأن فيه ظهر لاهوته ( لاهوت الرب يسوع ) فى
الأردن على يد يوحنا المعمدان ، وعملوه فى اليوم السادس من الشهر العاشر
للعبرانية الموافق الحادى عشر من الشهر الخامس للمصريين ( شهر طوبه ) *
*أقوال أباء مثل قول يوحنا ذهبى الفم " إن عيد الظهور الإلهى هو من
الأعياد الأولية عندنا " *
*القديس أغريغوريوس والقديس أبيفانيوس يقولون عن قيمة هذا العيد للبشر . *
*+ لماذا يُحتفل به ليلاً ؟ *
*فى الثلاث قرون الأولى كان يحتفل به مع الميلاد ، لكن بعد اكتشاف
المواعيد فصلوا العيدين للأحتفال بكل منهما على حده، واكتشف الموعد من خلال
الأوراق التى أحضرها تيطس القائد الرومانى الذى هدم أورشليم سنة 70 ميلادية.
فاستمروا يحتفلون به ليلاً كما كان مع عيد الميلاد .*
*+ لماذا أعتمد الرب فى نهر الأردن بالذات ؟ *
*هناك ( يش 20 : 7 **–** 17 ) قصة العبور لأرض الموعد فى عبور بنى اسرائيل
بقيادة يشوع فى نهر الأردن لما وضعوا تابوت العهد فى الماء انشق النهر
فعبروا فيه وانتخبوا 12 رجل من أسباط اسرائيل رجل من كل سبط واخذوا حجارة
ومروا عليها حتى عبروا نهر الأردن . قصة العبور كانت هذه القصة رمزا لعبورنا
من خلال الرب المتجسد للسماء أرض الموعد الحقيقية لذلك انفتحت السماء حين
نزل الرب فى الماء كما انفتح النهر بحلول تابوت العهد فيه توافق فى الرمز
ويشوع كان رمزاً ليسوع والمعنى المباشر لكلا الأثنين هو مخلص ، يشوع يعنى
مخلص ويسوع يعنى مخلص.*
*من هنا أخذت المعمودية أهمية خاصة لأنها عبور إلى أرض الموعد . *
*حلول الروح القدس على السيد المسيح هو حلول لأجل عمل الخلاص، الإبن
الكلمة والروح القدس كلاهما أقنومين فى الثالوث القدوس​ 

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع كاندي

شكرااااااا جزيلا"

سلام المسيح


----------



## nortonishak (17 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع كاندىربنا يباركك


----------



## MacGyver (17 يناير 2009)

Thanks Candy Shop!


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_



رمزا لعبورنا
من خلال الرب المتجسد للسماء أرض الموعد الحقيقية لذلك انفتحت السماء حين
نزل الرب فى الماء كما انفتح النهر بحلول تابوت العهد فيه توافق فى الرمز
ويشوع كان رمزاً ليسوع والمعنى المباشر لكلا الأثنين هو مخلص ، يشوع يعنى
مخلص ويسوع يعنى مخلص.*​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميلة معلوماتك كاندى
كل سنة وانتى بخير​_


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2009)

*موضوع رائع كاندى بس فين المعلومة عن سر القلقاس فى عيد الغطاس*


----------



## nonaa (17 يناير 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا كااندى


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2009)

*معلومة لاهوتية مهمة جدا فى عقيدة كنيستنا ان المعمودية لابد ان تكون بالتغطيس (ارت ان اعلق على هذة النقطة حيث هناك بعض الطوائف المسيحية يؤخذ عليها انها تقوم بتعميد اعضائها من غير تغطيس*
*شكرا ليكى على هذة النقطة الهامة جدا*


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااا جزيلا"
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

nortonishak قال:


> موضوع رائع كاندىربنا يباركك


 
شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## twety (17 يناير 2009)

> *ففي القلقاس مادة سامة ومضرة للحنجرة، وهي
> المادة الهلامية، إلا أنهذه المادة السامة*
> *إذا اختلطت بالماء تحولت إلي مادة نافعة،*


 
*بجد معلومه هايله*
*اول مرة اعرف سر القلقاس فى الغطاس*
*بجد كلام جميييل*


*طيب وفايدة القصب ايه *

*كل سنه وانتى طيبه وعيد حلو عليكى*
*وميرسى ياقمر*

*موضوع يستاهل التقييم *


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

elmazagangi قال:


> thanks candy shop!


 

thank you very much​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميلة معلوماتك كاندى_
> 
> _كل سنة وانتى بخير_​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا تونى 

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا كااندى


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا نونه​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *معلومة لاهوتية مهمة جدا فى عقيدة كنيستنا ان المعمودية لابد ان تكون بالتغطيس (ارت ان اعلق على هذة النقطة حيث هناك بعض الطوائف المسيحية يؤخذ عليها انها تقوم بتعميد اعضائها من غير تغطيس*
> *شكرا ليكى على هذة النقطة الهامة جدا*


 

شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

وشكرااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

twety قال:


> *بجد معلومه هايله*
> *اول مرة اعرف سر القلقاس فى الغطاس*
> *بجد كلام جميييل*
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى اوى يا تويتى يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر 

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## ابراهيم الخياط (17 يناير 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة+عيد الغطاس المجيد++++++++++++++++++++++
انا ابراهيم الخياط+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
اهناكم جميعا بالعيد+انا فرحان جدا بالمشاركة معكم++++++++++++++++++++
وهذة هى اول مرة لى بالمشاركة+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ولى سوال ارجوا منكم الاجابة علية++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
المعمودية بالغطاس والدفن مع المسيح يسوع ربنا++++++++++++++++++++++
فما العمل مع طفل صغير اذا كان فى المشتشفى مريضا جدا جدا جدا+++++++++
وليس معمد+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ارجوا الرد على سوالى ولكم جزيل الشكر +++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يناير 2009)

*ميييييييييييييرسى بجد عالموضوع الجميل ده
وفعلا انا كنت عايزة اعرف ايه العلاقة 
وبعد الموضوع ده هفكر اكل القلقاس عشان مش بحبه
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​*


----------



## mero_engel (17 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا كاندي*
* تسلم ايدك *
*وكل سنه وانتي طيبه وكل الاعضاء بخير يارب*
*بس انا ما بحبش القلقاس*​


----------



## ابراهيم الخياط (18 يناير 2009)

*سلام ومحبة++*
شكرا على هذة المعلومة الجميلة التى بها التامل الجميل+
وانا اول مرة اعرف موضوع القلقاس+++++++
وارجوا ايضا ان اعرف موضوع قصب السكر فى عيد الغطاس+
وانا مشترك جديد واحب اعرف طقوس الكنيسة وكل معنى لها+


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 يناير 2009)

ابراهيم الخياط قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة+عيد الغطاس المجيد++++++++++++++++++++++
> انا ابراهيم الخياط+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> اهناكم جميعا بالعيد+انا فرحان جدا بالمشاركة معكم++++++++++++++++++++
> وهذة هى اول مرة لى بالمشاركة+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> ...



*
سؤالك على طفل مات قبل ان يعمد

قصدك ربنا هيعمل اية
ربنا عدل

و ربنا رحمة

ودة طفل

وربنا قال دعوا الاولاد ياتون الى لان لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات

و الرحمة الالهه هتدخل اكتر فى حكمة من ربنا 

لو الطفل دة متعمدتش بتقصير من الاهل بيكون العقاب للاهل مش لية

لو الطفل متعمتشى لمرض و الكنيسة حرمت معمديتة لمرضة واعطيت حل للتاجيل

و انتقل فمفيش عقاب للاهل و لا لية عقاب هوة الطفل كمان

و رحمة ربنا كبيرة وواسعة 

ثانيا فى كتاب للبابا شنودة اسمة 75 سؤال عن الحياة بعد الموت

و فى الكتاب دة فى 4 رؤيات لقديسين شافوا الفردوس و الى اتشاف فى الرؤيات واتقال ان فى مكان معد خصيصا للاطفال الذين انتقلوا الى السماء قبل المعمودية مكان خاص بيهم 

وهنا رحمة الله و عدل الله موجود ​*


----------



## nahooda (12 يناير 2011)

اشكرك يا كاندى هذا شرح وافى وكامل للموضوع​


----------



## ayman1 (14 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركوا ومعلومات جديدة ايضا مكنتش اعرفها فشكرا خالص ويارب نقرا منكوا معلومات جديدة دايما :big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35:


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 يناير 2011)

*موضوع غريب وجميل *
*ميرسى كاااااااندى*
*يستحق التقييم*
*كان سر محير ملايين*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## holy day (14 يناير 2011)

*ياسلام يعني بقالي 50 سنة ومش فاهم السبب ده انا كلت  يجي 10 فدادين شكرا كاندي بجد علي المعلومات الجديدة دي كسفتيني لاول مرة حاكل قلقاس وانا فاهم ليه :new8:*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يناير 2011)

كل سنة وانتم بخير


----------



## joy rufaeel (26 يناير 2012)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع ومتكامل


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

ابراهيم الخياط قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة+عيد الغطاس المجيد++++++++++++++++++++++
> انا ابراهيم الخياط+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> اهناكم جميعا بالعيد+انا فرحان جدا بالمشاركة معكم++++++++++++++++++++
> وهذة هى اول مرة لى بالمشاركة+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> ...


اهلا بيك 

سعداء لوجودك 

كل سنه وانت طيب 

الرد موجود 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ميييييييييييييرسى بجد عالموضوع الجميل ده
> وفعلا انا كنت عايزة اعرف ايه العلاقة
> وبعد الموضوع ده هفكر اكل القلقاس عشان مش بحبه
> كل سنة وانتوا طيبين​*



شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

كل سنه وانتى طيبه 

القلقاس جميل جدا وطعمه حلو واى 
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كاندي*
> * تسلم ايدك *
> *وكل سنه وانتي طيبه وكل الاعضاء بخير يارب*
> *بس انا ما بحبش القلقاس*​


وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى 

كلى القلقاس  ومش هتندمى ابدا هههه
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *
> سؤالك على طفل مات قبل ان يعمد
> 
> قصدك ربنا هيعمل اية
> ...



شكرااااااااااا ا حبيبتى

على المعلومه المهمه

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

nahooda قال:


> اشكرك يا كاندى هذا شرح وافى وكامل للموضوع​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

ayman1 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركوا ومعلومات جديدة ايضا مكنتش اعرفها فشكرا خالص ويارب نقرا منكوا معلومات جديدة دايما :big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35::big35:



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع غريب وجميل *
> *ميرسى كاااااااندى*
> *يستحق التقييم*
> *كان سر محير ملايين*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​



شكرا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

holy day قال:


> *ياسلام يعني بقالي 50 سنة ومش فاهم السبب ده انا كلت  يجي 10 فدادين شكرا كاندي بجد علي المعلومات الجديدة دي كسفتيني لاول مرة حاكل قلقاس وانا فاهم ليه :new8:*
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههه

كل شىء بأوانه 

كل سنه وانت طيب
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل سنة وانتم بخير



وانت طيب 

شكرااااااااااااا لزوقك
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2012)

joy rufaeel قال:


> الموضوع اكثر من رائع ومتكامل


ميرسى جدا لزوقك 

شكراااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

